# Motorhome Corner Steadies



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,
I am trying to find a pair of wind up rear corner steadies/jacks suitable for fitting to a Hymer B655. The local agent here in France only sells accessories from a book which tends to be very expensive. I do have a mailing address in the UK or can arrange collection.

Tmax


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Tmax

try here http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/accessories/jacklegs01.htm


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jim, unfortunately the ones I want are wind up ones not ratchet. However Good News ! I have found a set would you believe on German Ebay for 90 Euros less than the catalogue price here. Mission accomplished ! 
Regards, Tom


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*Motorhome accessories*

I recently posted an item under Corner Steadies, I subsequently sourced the ones I wanted for my Hymer from a supplier on German Ebay for a little over half price. They sell all sorts of items which might be of interest to members here. They have a website :-[http://www.fahrzeugtechnik24.de The postage charges from Germany are not too expensive so it may be worth a look.
Good luck, Tom


----------

